# Big Bang Theory



## eleven59 (Dec 6, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this show? It's the funniest new show I've seen in a long time. They capture nerd culture so flawlessly.

And it's not hard to relate to his desire to bang the neighbour girl...she's hot


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 6, 2007)

cant say ive seen, but ill check it out... sounds brill


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 16, 2011)

I must say that this thread deserves revival.
I've watched the 6 first episodes of the 1st season and my god! It just resumes nerd humor and I feel like I have a really strong connection with Leonard with his general confuseness towards Penny (the hot neighbour [I happen to know a girl with whom I have the same ''not quite sure status'' with ]).

I think I already have an addiction


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 16, 2011)

It has most of the Roseanne crew, of course it's awesome 

Second best show on TV. BAZINGA!


----------



## beneharris (Mar 17, 2011)

this is by far my favorite show on air right now. it is incredibly funny. they really do nail the characters so well.

and the firefly joke they used has to be the funniest joke i have heard in years 

edit: for the lazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jAePQzdXGg


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> It has most of the Roseanne crew, of course it's awesome
> 
> Second best show on TV. BAZINGA!



I see what you did there


----------



## Xaios (Mar 17, 2011)

I also love this show. I look at the parts involving the comic book store and say to myself "it's eerie how familiar this is."


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 17, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> I see what you did there



I wasn't implying that Roseanne was better. Sons of Anarchy is the best show on TV.

But Roseanne might be number 3...


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 17, 2011)

Infinity Complex said:


> I wasn't implying that Roseanne was better. Sons of Anarchy is the best show on TV.
> 
> But Roseanne might be number 3...



Well played good sir! I will have to check out Sons of Anarchy then. I'm up to ep. 12, where Sheldon gets outranked by a 15 year old North Korean


----------



## Mexi (Mar 18, 2011)

I could never get into this show. tons of my friends love it and swear by it, but it comes off as trying too hard to normalize "nerd" culture, as if its so insane that nerds can have friends that happen to be attractive women. to each his own I suppose.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 18, 2011)

The smartest and funny show ever.
Those guys are really lucky for being part of it.


----------



## geofreesun (Mar 18, 2011)

i watched every single episode  sheldon is quite a character.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 18, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> i watched every single episode  sheldon is quite a character.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 18, 2011)

Mexi said:


> I could never get into this show. tons of my friends love it and swear by it, but it comes off as trying too hard to normalize "nerd" culture, as if its so insane that nerds can have friends that happen to be attractive women. to each his own I suppose.



+1

If this show came out in 1997 i'd probably be into it more, as it has a 3rd rock/70s show kinda vibe and very reminiscent of shows from that era, the main nerd reminds me very much of Lithgow's character in 3rd rock actually. I'm more into stuff like Arrested Development (RIP), Curb your Enthusiasm, and It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 18, 2011)

idk...i tried getting into the show, but after the first 8 or 9 episodes, the show got WAY too repetitive and started following a formula to the T. 

even in season 4 now (or is it 5?) its the same thing.

someone in the show is confused, so the next character says some MASSIVE word followed by something nerdy. the end. 

and even for someone who is SO smart, some of their characters are the dumbest characters ever. like that card episode... 

lame


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 18, 2011)

I have seen a lot of it and i think its really unfunny.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> idk...i tried getting into the show, but after the first 8 or 9 episodes, the show got WAY too repetitive and started following a formula to the T.


 
You've also just described _House_.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2011)

Love the show, especially since its really the only show I can honestly relate to.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 18, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Love the show, especially since its really the only show I can honestly relate to.


 
I like two and a half man too.
I'm really trying to like Fringe but so far I didin't like any episode,stories are too shallow and boring.
Supernatural is another one I tried to like but......well......what a crap,it's not comedy cause when they try to be funny they aren't and it's not terror cause....well it's not.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 18, 2011)

for a comedy, try watching these:
-cougar town (its not what you think. sure, it revolves around a 40 year old HOT courtney cox being a divorced single lady, but the show has a lot of nice family and friend touches. plus, its funny). plus, if you have HD tv, this has to be one of the BEST shows to show off your HD as the colors are so bright! if i'm not focusing on the story, i'm just enjoying the colors... 
-united states of tara- about this family of 4, with the mom having multiple split personalities. its drama and funny 
-18 and life
-modern family- if you like arrested development, then try this..you may like it. 


for drama:
-dexter!
-rome
-the tudors
-there are a few vampire ones out there that are supposed to be good


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> -modern family- if you like arrested development, then try this..you may like it.


+1

For drama, I'd recommend Being Human. Not the shitty American version, but the British one, that one's awesome.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2011)

I like it but I also understand most of the stuff they're talking about having studied tons of science. I don't understand how it actually works on network TV though, seems like most people would not be able to relate much to the main characters or understand much of the conversation.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 19, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I like it but I also understand most of the stuff they're talking about having studied tons of science. I don't understand how it actually works on network TV though, seems like most people would not be able to relate much to the main characters or understand much of the conversation.



its a university thing. mainly for engineering where the word 'unicorn' is used for women as they HARDLY exist and its normal to see 500 guys and 2 girls in a class, if that...

but yeah, university kids, one way or another, turn into that


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 19, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> its a university thing. mainly for engineering where the word 'unicorn' is used for women as they HARDLY exist and its normal to see 500 guys and 2 girls in a class, if that...
> 
> but yeah, university kids, one way or another, turn into that



 I know I'm a math major with a CS concentration, there are never more than 2 women in my classes and they are always some flavor of Asian (Chinese and Indian being the most common). I've never seen a white woman in any math/cs/physics course.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 19, 2011)

I can't watch that show, it angers up my blood.


----------

